# Egg share shingles



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi im going for egg share and have had my blood tests done , the virus one came back  so got to  have that one again as i cant share eggs if i have the virus as it can harm a foetus, im just wondering  that  someone close has shingles and thats a virus and contagious  im wondering if that will effect my egg share or me etc , as i know you can get it if your stressed , ill etc which i think i may be at risk please let me know if its that bad , my ex suffered really bad with it , i just dont need this ontop of all the fertility stuff, i just dont need anymore knock backs


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

noone has got back to me .. im so worried


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Sweet kitty,

I don't really understand your post. Did you have a blood test to see if you have had shingles?

Shingles is re-activation of chicken pox. You cannot catch shingles. When you have chicken pox as a child, it never leaves your body, and hibernates inside your spine. At a later date, when you are stressed and run down, and usually in old age, it can re-activate and cause shingles. All shingles is, is a cluster of littel chicken poxes in the same place, usually in a band on one side of your chest. 

If you have never had chicken pox, you can catch chicken pox from somebody with shingles, by coming into contact with the rash, but you don't catch shingles - its always a re-activation of your own chicken pox. Its chicken pox which can be a problem if you catch it in pregnancy. There is a blood test that you can do to see if you have had chicken pox ( and many people can remember having it) and if you have had it, then there is no problem in pregnancy.

I hope this clears things up for you,


Suzy


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

i had blood test  around 10 for egg share  a few are hiv, chrome, blood group, others and this virus wierd name i havnt got the list infront of me as im not home, but the test for the virus came back that i had it and cant egg share while got it , ive got to have another test in sept  to see if gone, i just wondered if i got shingles as thats a virus would it make my chances of egg sharing even harder with the other virus too,  i may have to speak to the clinic really .. 
i just didnt want anymore set backs for treatment....as ive waited years,,, ive got other troubles going off in my life too which dont make things easy.. thanks anyway for replying.. xx


----------

